# 12 days of dooney



## BagAddiction712

Hello everyone! Just wondering if anyone knows when the 12 days if dooney is starting? I always get such good deals!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Usually it starts around the first week of December.  They will send out emails and put notification on their Facebook page.


----------



## MaryBel

My guess is they will start next weekend.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Thanks, I hope it's soon!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Last year it started Wednesday December 3rd.


----------



## Rstar

Hi Everyone, 
This is Rstar, let me reintroduce myself because I have not been active much since last year 12DoD. I have lots of dooney bags, and only purchase dooneys for the past 5 years. The reason why I have stayed off the purseforum boards because I have done good this year, I have only bought one dooney bag which is the claremont field bag in purple color, i get alot of compliments. However I have saved money all year to start shopping for 12DoD and maybe visit the Austin dooney outlet in late december. 

did you all see that cyber monday deals? http://www.dooney.com/cyber-monday-specials/
they have several pebble grain bags for sale, similar to DoD last year. I did buy a holly bag in caramel for $99! I am thinking of going back and buying another holly (awesome deal for a leather crossbody) and maybe the medium pocket satchel, but first I'm going to call an outlet if they are cheaper at las vegas/shippable.

I wish you happy shopping and snagging deals this 12DoD.


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is Rstar, let me reintroduce myself because I have not been active much since last year 12DoD. I have lots of dooney bags, and only purchase dooneys for the past 5 years. The reason why I have stayed off the purseforum boards because I have done good this year, I have only bought one dooney bag which is the claremont field bag in purple color, i get alot of compliments. However I have saved money all year to start shopping for 12DoD and maybe visit the Austin dooney outlet in late december.
> 
> did you all see that cyber monday deals? http://www.dooney.com/cyber-monday-specials/
> they have several pebble grain bags for sale, similar to DoD last year. I did buy a holly bag in caramel for $99! I am thinking of going back and buying another holly (awesome deal for a leather crossbody) and maybe the medium pocket satchel, but first I'm going to call an outlet if they are cheaper at las vegas/shippable.
> 
> I wish you happy shopping and snagging deals this 12DoD.




Hi R! It's good to hear from you again. You have been so good! I think it's time to shop! I wish you lots of fun and lots of beautiful Dooneys [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Did you ladies see the new Florentine bags!!  This should make some of you Florentine lovers happy!!  

http://www.dooney.com/dooney-bourke/new-arrivals/


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did you ladies see the new Florentine bags!!  This should make some of you Florentine lovers happy!!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/dooney-bourke/new-arrivals/




I sure did. I saw Mia Borsa's alert a little bit ago. They are beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Oooops, I must have missed it!!  I wonder if any of them will make it to QVC, always nice to see a presentation.


----------



## joce01

!!! Saw this on my Instagram!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YEAH!   It's on their Facebook page, too!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> YEAH!   It's on their Facebook page, too!!


Let's just hope they do some good ones this year.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Geesh, I need to get the kitchen cleaned up early and get the coffee on.


----------



## reginatina

Yay!  So excited.


----------



## YankeeDooney

We should all celebrate! Drinks anyone?


----------



## AnotherPurse

Ooo! Fun!!!! I hate wishing away the time until this starts but I am excited!


----------



## Ms.Library

Does anyone remember what time this started last year?  I know it was late.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It starts at midnight Eastern, IIRC.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did you ladies see the new Florentine bags!!  This should make some of you Florentine lovers happy!!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/dooney-bourke/new-arrivals/


Just saw ! Very pretty, but I lthink I like the Verona bags better in the colorblock for some reason! jMO!


----------



## reginatina

YankeeDooney said:


> We should all celebrate! Drinks anyone?



I made some hot cocoa. Now I'm just huddled on the couch waiting for the big reveal. 

You made me picture a group women sitting around a laptop with a huge pitcher of margaritas oohing and aahing over bags, but too sloshed to order anything.


----------



## elbgrl

Yahoo


----------



## MiaBorsa

:snack:


----------



## YankeeDooney

reginatina said:


> I made some hot cocoa. Now I'm just huddled on the couch waiting for the big reveal.
> 
> You made me picture a group women sitting around a laptop with a huge pitcher of margaritas oohing and aahing over bags, but too sloshed to order anything.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Day 1 preview is up


----------



## MiaBorsa

http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151202_12Days2015_Day01


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, nothing for me on Day 1.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Nothing for me either. That's okay!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Next!


----------



## handbaghuntress

[emoji17] nothing


----------



## MaryBel

Nothing!


----------



## elbgrl




----------



## BlazenHsss

Day one = Meh.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm good too.


----------



## MaryBel

Since day 1 started pretty boring, I was thinking, for these 12 DOD, is there anything that you are wishing to see and that would make you jump to get it to your cart?


For me I think it would be a Florentine small satchel in bone. What about you?


----------



## ahirau

Nothing today for me either. I might be tempted with another Sawyer, or Florentine Toggle Crossbody, or the Florentine Zip Barlow, if was a really great price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Since day 1 started pretty boring, I was thinking, for these 12 DOD, is there anything that you are wishing to see and that would make you jump to get it to your cart?
> 
> 
> For me I think it would be a Florentine small satchel in bone. What about you?



I would bite on a red small florentine Russel.      (But only if it's "practically free.")


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> Nothing today for me either. I might be tempted with another Sawyer, or Florentine Toggle Crossbody, or the Florentine Zip Barlow, if was a really great price!



I'm with you on the Sawyer. I've never been so in love with a bag where I want more than one color. Hoping to add the white (and plum and forest and natural) to my black and red.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Day 1... Keep it movin!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


>


I guess the party was over before it started....for day 1 anyway.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I would bite on a red small florentine Russel.      (But only if it's "practically free.")


They had the small red russel on clearance at the Seattle outlet 2 weeks ago


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did anyone get an email notification?   In years past, there were always emails sent out.   Hmmmm.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> They had the small red russel on clearance at the Seattle outlet 2 weeks ago



Hmmmm.   I might have to check on that.  Wonder if it's shippable?   Thanks, A.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone get an email notification?   In years past, there were always emails sent out.   Hmmmm.


They came in the wee hours of the morning last year. We'll see by tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> They came in the wee hours of the morning last year. We'll see by tomorrow.



Funny...I just got the Day 1 email.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Funny...I just got the Day 1 email.


More bags posted and still nothing.


----------



## MrsKC

Nothing for me today but it does seem the options are better than in previous years, I would love the suede drawstring, but then I love anything suede......


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Nothing for me today but it does seem the options are better than in previous years, I would love the suede drawstring, but then I love anything suede......




The suede drawstring caught my eye too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Since day 1 started pretty boring, I was thinking, for these 12 DOD, is there anything that you are wishing to see and that would make you jump to get it to your cart?
> 
> 
> For me I think it would be a Florentine small satchel in bone. What about you?




That's a tough one, but I think it might have to be that marine Buckley. [emoji7]


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> That's a tough one, but I think it might have to be that marine Buckley. [emoji7]




I have to tell you...I have a lot of florentine but I just got the marine Buckley this week. I broke down and did it on easy pay through QVC. I can't stop staring at this bag! LOL. It's the most beautiful color!!!! So, so happy with it!  Funny thing is it's been raining since I got it and can't use it!!!!


----------



## reginatina

YankeeDooney said:


> I guess the party was over before it started....for day 1 anyway.


 

That's okay.  We still have 11 days.


----------



## DeDe15

Haven't bought Dooney in ages, but just picked up the Colette in Teal. I can't find a "real" (nonprofessional) photo of this anywhere! Does anyone have this bag? Is the leather soft? The color looks gorgeous online but again, can't see it in real life until it arrives. Just curious.

Would love to see the Elisa come out over the next few days! Time will tell


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I have to tell you...I have a lot of florentine but I just got the marine Buckley this week. I broke down and did it on easy pay through QVC. I can't stop staring at this bag! LOL. It's the most beautiful color!!!! So, so happy with it!  Funny thing is it's been raining since I got it and can't use it!!!!




Isn't that the worst?! That's the problem with florentine. The weather... I love that bag though! When they presented it on QVC I loved that marine color and the black. After seeing hits I think I found my favorite. [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

DeDe15 said:


> Haven't bought Dooney in ages, but just picked up the Colette in Teal. I can't find a "real" (nonprofessional) photo of this anywhere! Does anyone have this bag? Is the leather soft? The color looks gorgeous online but again, can't see it in real life until it arrives. Just curious.
> 
> Would love to see the Elisa come out over the next few days! Time will tell&#8230;



Poster *RueDeNesle* has the original Colette in red as her avatar.  Check this post to see the avatar...  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29517100&postcount=4446 

The current Colette is in the pebbled leather, which is softly structured and very nice-- but I have not seen one IRL.


----------



## Twoboyz

DeDe15 said:


> Haven't bought Dooney in ages, but just picked up the Colette in Teal. I can't find a "real" (nonprofessional) photo of this anywhere! Does anyone have this bag? Is the leather soft? The color looks gorgeous online but again, can't see it in real life until it arrives. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see the Elisa come out over the next few days! Time will tell




Hi, welcome back to Dooney! I don't have the Colette, but there are a couple of ladies on here that love their Colettes.  Hopefully they will see this and post. The teal sounds beautiful. I hope you post a picture when you get it. 

There are also some videos on YouTube from a lady that I follow Denise Loves D&B 1975. She's got it in three colors I believe. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm really thinking about that suede drawstring in wine. How many wine/Bordeaux/Crimson bags do I need? [emoji51]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm really thinking about that suede drawstring in wine. How many wine/Bordeaux/Crimson bags do I need? [emoji51]



   I have been looking at the suede DS in olive.      Good grief.


----------



## DeDe15

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, welcome back to Dooney! I don't have the Colette, but there are a couple of ladies on here that love their Colettes.  Hopefully they will see this and post. The teal sounds beautiful. I hope you post a picture when you get it.
> 
> There are also some videos on YouTube from a lady that I follow Denise Loves D&B 1975. She's got it in three colors I believe. Enjoy!


Thank you! I did see that youtube video, part of the reason I'm going to try it. I called in and the rep said there were not tons of them available, especially in those colors (done for this sale/special colors?) so I ordered it. It looked very pliable/not stiff, so we'll see. Thanks, would welcome more feedback. Like anyone else on these boards, I need a new bag like a hole in the head but still&#8230;. keep buying more! Time to ebay some while the shoppers are active!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have been looking at the suede DS in olive.      Good grief.


 
That was one of the few that caught my attention but I'm thinking I have so many DS already.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmmm.   I might have to check on that.  Wonder if it's shippable?   Thanks, A.




*Mia*:  I got my small red Russell from Seattle and they shipped it to me.   Good luck.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I liked the ostrich zip zip in black with tan trim.... but I resisted.   I have that combo in a larger satchel already.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I liked the ostrich zip zip in black with tan trim.... but I resisted.   I have that combo in a larger satchel already.


I liked it too LJ but it was less at the outlet. I found the tan one instead. Landing soon hopefully.


----------



## MaryBel

Where's day 2? C'mon, I don't want to wait all night!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

They just instagrammed this info, but nothing on the DB site yet .. 

]dooneyandbourkeDay 2 First Look: Select satchels starting at $99. Celebrate the classic style for every season now at dooney.com/12DaysFirstLook


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Well, never mind, that link works!! Satchels!


----------



## AnotherPurse

It seems they show up on the social media sites a bit before the website. I found it on Facebook. Better than yesterday but I think I am going to keep holding out. Nice florentine and Dillen are showing. Lots of zip zips too!  Hopefully you all have some better luck tonight.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Trying very hard to be good!


----------



## handbaghuntress

[emoji19] nothing for me again


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> [emoji19] nothing for me again



Ditto.


----------



## MaryBel

Next!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Next!


Ditto!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nothing for me either.


----------



## MrsKC

Nothing for me but I still think the selection is decent.....better than previous years. Like the pebble grain zip zip.   But not going to get it.


----------



## swags

Probably not going to see the croc City Barlow at half off right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

I got excited when I saw the title in the Day 2 email.  I thought this was going to be my chance to get a $99 saffiano zip zip satchel since I missed the One Day Only Black Friday outlet offer.  But the only $99 satchel I saw is the small domed nylon satchel. I may have to wait for an after Christmas sale.


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> Probably not going to see the croc City Barlow at half off right?


Probably not .


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I got excited when I saw the title in the Day 2 email.  I thought this was going to be my chance to get a $99 saffiano zip zip satchel since I missed the One Day Only Black Friday outlet offer.  But the only $99 satchel I saw is the small domed nylon satchel. I may have to wait for an after Christmas sale.


I am sorry.....yes, you may have to wait. ....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry.....yes, you may have to wait. ....



Hi KC! 

Thanks, I was afraid of that.  The good news is I still have a few bags to distract me until then. (A fact I'll have to repeat over and over when I'm tempted to pay more for the Saffiano zip zip!)


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Thanks, I was afraid of that.  The good news is I still have a few bags to distract me until then. (A fact I'll have to repeat over and over when I'm tempted to pay more for the Saffiano zip zip!)



Yes there is plenty to distract us!!


----------



## MaryBel

The lavender zip zip is tempting me but I just went and empty my bag and I'm going to change into something else to get distracted! I'm thinking is time for the forest zip zip since it's raining.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I couldn't help but notice the nylon pocket satchel that is $149 on 12DoD and there's a similar one on ILD for $99.   (The bags have different emblems but the same style.)


----------



## elbgrl

Yes, a lot of the deals are the same or better on ILD, and no tax (for me anyway).


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> The lavender zip zip is tempting me but I just went and empty my bag and I'm going to change into something else to get distracted! I'm thinking is time for the forest zip zip since it's raining.



Great choice MB.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I found a few handbags I like on day 2... but I'm not buying.  I'm trying not to collect so many in the same styles... that's my weakness.  Since the prices aren't that wonderful,  I can resist.  Satchels are my thing, so it would have been easy to pile 3 or 4 into my shopping cart.   I can wait for after Christmas sales.  Then my will power will fade.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Day Three is up ... dooney.com/12DaysFirstLook 

yesterdays link worked, lets see if this does


----------



## MiaBorsa

http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151204_12Days2015_Day03


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Well, so far this is a snoozefest 

 Nothing for me ...


----------



## reginatina

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, so far this is a snoozefest
> 
> Nothing for me ...



Ditto.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Same here.  But I was surprised to see a suede zipzip!


----------



## MaryBel

I like the suede zip zip...need to think about it


----------



## Twoboyz

I didn't even know suede zip zips existed.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't even know suede zip zips existed.


 
They didn't. A lot of these sets are new. 
They do that every year, make bags especially for the 12DOD


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> They didn't. A lot of these sets are new.
> They do that every year, make bags especially for the 12DOD




I was wondering that since these all have accessories with them. I guess I forgot that from last year.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I like the Richmond....very Lexingtonish. Chevron Zip Zip is interesting too.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm safe......


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm safe......



Hey GG!   Where ya been?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm safe......




Hi GG [emoji4]


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey GG!   Where ya been?



I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG


----------



## jeep317

Oh I love that suede medium hobo!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Hi GG [emoji4]



Hey TB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG


Very sorry to hear that GG. Chin up girl. I know it helps to keep your days occupied to get you through it. Distractions are good during difficult times and I think some retail therapy might be in order.


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Very sorry to hear that GG. Chin up girl. I know it helps to keep your days occupied to get you through it. Distractions are good during difficult times and I think some retail therapy might be in order.



Thank you TB.  I appreciate the kind words.......

I am hoping for something really great for the 12 DOD, but if I don't find anything now, I'm sure I will find something during the after Christmas sales


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG



OMG, I'm so sorry, GG.     I hope you are OK; it's nice to "see" you and I hope things get better soon.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I'm so sorry, GG.     I hope you are OK; it's nice to "see" you and I hope things get better soon.



Thank you Sarah.  It has been a really difficult holiday season, but luckily, I have really great family.......both IRL, and here in the Dooney bin


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


>



Thanks RN


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG




Hugs GG. I'm so sorry.  Your Dooney family is here to distract you whenever you need it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Hugs GG. I'm so sorry.  Your Dooney family is here to distract you whenever you need it.



Thanks TB.  I may hold you to that


----------



## BlazenHsss

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG


Been there GG, and trying not to repeat it for a second time myself....
For comfort, I bought a Buckley!! :lolots:
F you should return during the 12DOD!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

BlazenHsss said:


> Been there GG, and trying not to repeat it for a second time myself....
> For comfort, I bought a Buckley!! :lolots:
> F you should return during the 12DOD!!



That's funny, because last night, I was looking at the mushroom Buckley on qvc.......it may just be mine before it's all over.


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG



We missed you GG, we are here to help take your mind off of it.


----------



## MrsKC

Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color. 
I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have. 
Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
Happy Day Three girls!!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color.
> I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have.
> Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
> Happy Day Three girls!!




Those sound awesome!  Good for you!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> We missed you GG, we are here to help take your mind off of it.



Thanks KC!  You ladies are really the best!  At least I know hubby can't try and turn you all


----------



## AnotherPurse

MrsKC said:


> Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color.
> I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have.
> Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
> Happy Day Three girls!!




I can't wait to see the zip zip. I had that in my cart a few times!  Looks beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color.
> I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have.
> Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
> Happy Day Three girls!!




YAY!  The suede zip zips were so tempting!  I stared at cherry for a long time!  But I'm excited about getting my first saffiano zip zip so that helped me sit on my hands on the suede.  I can't get both.

The Richmond! I never heard of her but I'm lovin' what I see!  I love her dimensions, and although they don't show the back, the description says there's an outside ziip pocket! And I've always loved the coin purse!

I can't wait to see your pics....in April!    Congrats!


----------



## reginatina

I keep looking at the suede hobo in tmoro and the suede zip zip in cherry.  They're both so tempting.  Guess I only have a few hours to decide.  I really want another Sawyer, so I want to hold out, but if I keep looking, I may give in.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG




I'm so sorry to hear that GF!
Be strong! I agree with YD's advise, keep busy and do things that make you feel better!


Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color.
> I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have.
> Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
> Happy Day Three girls!!


 
Awesome pics GF!
Did you get an estimated delivery date?


----------



## jeep317

reginatina said:


> I keep looking at the suede hobo in tmoro and the suede zip zip in cherry.  They're both so tempting.  Guess I only have a few hours to decide.  I really want another Sawyer, so I want to hold out, but if I keep looking, I may give in.



Man that suede hobo is hawttt!!! I'm trying to refrain but I'm only so strong...&#128514;


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Those sound awesome!  Good for you!!





AnotherPurse said:


> I can't wait to see the zip zip. I had that in my cart a few times!  Looks beautiful!


T
Thanks girls, can't wait!!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks KC!  You ladies are really the best!  At least I know hubby can't try and turn you all


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY!  The suede zip zips were so tempting!  I stared at cherry for a long time!  But I'm excited about getting my first saffiano zip zip so that helped me sit on my hands on the suede.  I can't get both.
> 
> The Richmond! I never heard of her but I'm lovin' what I see!  I love her dimensions, and although they don't show the back, the description says there's an outside ziip pocket! And I've always loved the coin purse!
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics....in April!    Congrats!



I bet you stared at the Cherry!! But you are getting a new red saff  zip zip . 
I have never seen the Richmond either but I love the design of the leather tabs just under the handles. Should be a decent work tote. And the leaf suede, oh I can't wait!!
I need to behave but there are nine more days to go!!

Looking forward to your pics, RN.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Awesome pics GF!
> Did you get an estimated delivery date?



Nope, no EDD.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that GF!
> Be strong! I agree with YD's advise, keep busy and do things that make you feel better!
> 
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs!



Thank you MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color.
> I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have.
> Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
> Happy Day Three girls!!



Good choices, KC!   I keep going back to look at the suede bags so I had to checkout the Richmond.  I agree, that is a good looking bag!   The measurements seem close to the small Lexington so it should be a great choice.  I can't wait to see!!  

I checked tracking on the florentine Elisa that I cancelled and it shipped anyway, lol.   They sent it SMART POST...argh.   So not only do they dawdle with packaging but they choose the worst shipping on earth.   ullhair:     I guess that's what we get for "free" shipping.


----------



## reginatina

jeep317 said:


> Man that suede hobo is hawttt!!! I'm trying to refrain but I'm only so strong...&#128514;






Are you holding out for anything else?  The suede is just so yummy.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Good choices, KC!   I keep going back to look at the suede bags so I had to checkout the Richmond.  I agree, that is a good looking bag!   The measurements seem close to the small Lexington so it should be a great choice.  I can't wait to see!!
> 
> I checked tracking on the florentine Elisa that I cancelled and it shipped anyway, lol.   They sent it SMART POST...argh.   So not only do they dawdle with packaging but they choose the worst shipping on earth.   ullhair:     I guess that's what we get for "free" shipping.



Well you will get to weigh in on what you think of the Flo Elisa. I didn't know this about their shipping.  This explains why packages arrive months later....
I will be sure to post pics of all upon arrival; ).


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well you will get to weigh in on what you think of the Flo Elisa. I didn't know this about their shipping.  This explains why packages arrive months later....
> I will be sure to post pics of all upon arrival; ).



I'm sure the Elisa is beautiful; I'm just worried about the weight.  She will probably be hefty, lol.   I think she will be here next Wednesday; she's coming from CA on a snail.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure the Elisa is beautiful; I'm just worried about the weight.  She will probably be hefty, lol.   I think she will be here next Wednesday; she's coming from CA on a snail.



I agree about the weight,  that is an issue with the flos. We gotta get your shoulder in good shape GF!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Day three is good!! I got the suede zip zip in leaf. I remember this color in suede a few years ago and I always regretted not getting something in that color.
> I also got the Richmond in grey. I really like the shape  of it, reminds me of the Lexington--which I don't have.
> Now, to wait until April for their arrival........
> Happy Day Three girls!!


That zip zip is gorgeous in leaf! I was eyeballing that one, don't remember if I saw the other bag, can't wait to see your pics!  I'm still waiting  for the two I ordered! Hope I get mine before April as well!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> That zip zip is gorgeous in leaf! I was eyeballing that one, don't remember if I saw the other bag, can't wait to see your pics!  I'm still waiting  for the two I ordered! Hope I get mine before April as well!


Thank you! I am looking forward to your pics as well .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Good choices, KC!   I keep going back to look at the suede bags so I had to checkout the Richmond.  I agree, that is a good looking bag!   The measurements seem close to the small Lexington so it should be a great choice.  I can't wait to see!!
> 
> I checked tracking on the florentine Elisa that I cancelled and it shipped anyway, lol.   They sent it SMART POST...argh.   So not only do they dawdle with packaging but they choose the worst shipping on earth.   ullhair:     I guess that's what we get for "free" shipping.


Last time I ordered a bag from Dooney, I called CS to order it and she told me I could CHOOSE whether I wanted UPS or Fed Ex. I think it was a trade in, so I was paying for the shipping anyway, but I would rather pay the 795 or whatever it is to make sure that my bag was not handed off to the local post office.Not only does that add an extra day or two to the already ridiculous delivery time, but they leave my boxes in the driveway rather than take the extra ten steps to my COVERED front porch. 

I choose Mr Brownshorts every time!  Besides he brings milk bones for my dogs


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Last time I ordered a bag from Dooney, I called CS to order it and she told me I could CHOOSE whether I wanted UPS or Fed Ex. I think it was a trade in, so I was paying for the shipping anyway, but I would rather pay the 795 or whatever it is to make sure that my bag was not handed off to the local post office.Not only does that add an extra day or two to the already ridiculous delivery time, but they leave my boxes in the driveway rather than take the extra ten steps to my COVERED front porch.
> 
> I choose Mr Brownshorts every time!  Besides he brings milk bones for my dogs



Yes, if you pay for shipping you can choose.  But when you order from the website and get "free," you get stuck with their choice.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't even know suede zip zips existed.



I was thinking the same thing,  but that green was beautiful.  I didn't get it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've had some major personal issues happening here Sarah.  DH and I are splitting up,  :rain: and I have been covering myself in work.  Haven't even been SHOPPING!  OMG




*GG*:  so sorry things aren't going well for you.  Hopefully the forum can bring a few smiles.


----------



## swags

Day four pebbled leather:

http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151205_12Days2015_Day04


----------



## gatorgirl07

lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG*:  so sorry things aren't going well for you.  Hopefully the forum can bring a few smiles.



Thank you LJ.  You ladies are the best!  I don't really like airing my personal issues, but I know if anyone will understand, you all will


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Day four pebbled leather:
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151205_12Days2015_Day04



Some pretty things, but the prices don't seem that great.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Some pretty things, but the prices don't seem that great.




I agree. I was surprised by the pricing as well. Next...again [emoji3]


----------



## MaryBel

next!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I agree. I was surprised by the pricing as well. Next...again [emoji3]



Yeah, I think Macy's F&F would beat most of those prices.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I think Macy's F&F would beat most of those prices.


 
Yep, I just ordered from Macy's, the tartan zip zip, $136.5+tax


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I think Macy's F&F would beat most of those prices.


You're right.  I was looking at the small Kendall and the price is $8 cheaper, faster shipping, and Plenti points if I order from Macy's.


----------



## Twoboyz

Next!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's funny, because last night, I was looking at the mushroom Buckley on qvc.......it may just be mine before it's all over.


Do ittttttttttttttttttttttt!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Um, someone must be asleep at the wheel at Dooney.   Where's Day 5???


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Um, someone must be asleep at the wheel at Dooney.   Where's Day 5???




Okay I was avoiding my rant but this is sooo wrong!!!! Nothing...


----------



## MaryBel

And I thought I was already late to check! C'mon Dooney!


----------



## MiaBorsa

When I go to Dooney.com and click on Day 4, I get an error.  I wonder if they are having "technical difficulties."


----------



## YankeeDooney

Maybe they are brewing up something really good finally. Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## Ms.Library

I was trying to wait up for it but don't think I am going to make it tonight!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, it's up on the site.  http://www.dooney.com/home


----------



## MiaBorsa

Annnnnnnnnnnnd, another dud.   G'nite all!!


----------



## MaryBel

next!


----------



## Twoboyz

Next! I want a Callie, but there is better pricing out there. I dont need a wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

Wow.....dud....


----------



## AnotherPurse

The jeans and safe Chelsea are on I love Dooneys eBay site for 199 or they were yesterday!


----------



## elbgrl

They are not exactly blowing it out of the water, are they.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> They are not exactly blowing it out of the water, are they.



No kidding.  Yawn.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

There will be better sales after Christmas.   We must have patience and save our pennies.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Day 6:* http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...m=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=post


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nuthin' for me...again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

There are some colors in the pebble grain Sawyer on this sale.   I think someone was looking for those??


----------



## YankeeDooney

Again, nothing. Why am I getting a sense that the tent sale is going to be a dud as well.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Random purchase tonight: zip hobo in khaki, clear DB cosmetic case and white umbrella (I like the leather handle!) - Spring...check!  I ended up ordering a black pocket satchel / nylon from Iheartdooney for $99 - I need to be done now! LOL


----------



## MaryBel

next!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hmmm, things seem to keep popping up.  There are more things than when I first checked the sale.  

AP--the umbrella is cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> *Day 6:* http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...m=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=post


It still says day 5 for me !?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> It still says day 5 for me !?


Try this.

http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...m=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=post

No, it switches to 5. Dang.

*Google Dooney Day 6. You will see Dooney's Facebook......day 6 link.*


----------



## reginatina

Thatsmypurse said:


> It still says day 5 for me !?



Me too.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> It still says day 5 for me !?




Try clearing your history if TMP's suggestion doesn't work.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I have always been on the fence about these. I do like them just don't know how much I would use it. Found them under suggestions when I clicked on something else on day 6. I could have been blind before - sorry if this is old news [emoji4] the white was at Dillard for 139 several days ago. Black is pre-order. For anyone looking.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...m=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=post
> 
> No, it switches to 5. Dang.
> 
> *Google Dooney Day 6. You will see Dooney's Facebook......day 6 link.*


Thanks, YD, I typed in day 6 and it came up!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I kind of like the frame purses, kind of like the ones you get with the LL from the Q, but what is portifino leather? They have it also in pebbled, both are 39$...hmm


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thatsmypurse said:


> I kind of like the frame purses, kind of like the ones you get with the LL from the Q, but what is portifino leather? They have it also in pebbled, both are 39$...hmm



Portofino is kind of like the precursor for florentine.  It is a very thick leather, and can be smooth or pebbled.  It is a gorgeous leather.  I have a bag from the old days of portofino leather.  I can't remember what the bag is called..........


----------



## cutesheeps

Think it's time to get into bed! Both my cups of coffee today were decaf, but I guess it didn't matter...just bought that pink ostrich crossbody, two card cases (what a price!) and a claremont coin purse... I've been wondering where everyone was getting those little guys from. Bad me. Bad.


----------



## Pifuwi

Hello. I read somewhere in this forum that you could add 2$ from something in Dooney.com to be qualify for free shipping for bag of 99$. But I could not recall what to add, I've been looking everywhere in dooney.com with no luck. Anyone remember what that 2$ thing?


----------



## MrsKC

Some cute stuff--kiss locks, card cases, umbrellas, cross bodies, etc., have fun ladies. Nothing for me today.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> Portofino is kind of like the precursor for florentine.  It is a very thick leather, and can be smooth or pebbled.  It is a gorgeous leather.  I have a bag from the old days of portofino leather.  I can't remember what the bag is called..........


Thanks GG, still not sure if I'm gonna get, waiting to see what the next few days bring ! But thanks for answering my question, now I know!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Pifuwi said:


> Hello. I read somewhere in this forum that you could add 2$ from something in Dooney.com to be qualify for free shipping for bag of 99$. But I could not recall what to add, I've been looking everywhere in dooney.com with no luck. Anyone remember what that 2$ thing?


I don't know , but maybe they charge a small fee for a gift box ? Good luck! Let us know if you find out, that's good to know!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pifuwi said:


> Hello. I read somewhere in this forum that you could add 2$ from something in Dooney.com to be qualify for free shipping for bag of 99$. But I could not recall what to add, I've been looking everywhere in dooney.com with no luck. Anyone remember what that 2$ thing?




I think it was a plastic insert for a credit card case or for a wallet.  Or maybe it was a note pad insert for a wallet.   I don't remember and I don't know if they still have these items.
I'm also not sure they were as low as $2,  but they were relatively inexpensive.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think it was a plastic insert for a credit card case or for a wallet.  Or maybe it was a note pad insert for a wallet.   I don't remember and I don't know if they still have these items.
> I'm also not sure they were as low as $2,  but they were relatively inexpensive.


 
Wasn't it an agenda refill?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Wasn't it an agenda refill?


 
*MB:*  I think you are right.  And wasn't it around $9.99?


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Day 7:* http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151208_12Days2015_Day07


----------



## gatorgirl07

day 7:

http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151208_12Days2015_Day07


----------



## gatorgirl07

I was thinking about getting the large verona elisa in red, but alas, the only color available is hunter.....blech


----------



## joce01

I was thinking about getting the Camel Saffiano Willa but I'm just not sure.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I was thinking about getting the Camel Saffiano Willa but I'm just not sure.




That color in that bag and leather is gorg in person.


----------



## Suzwhat

joce01 said:


> I was thinking about getting the Camel Saffiano Willa but I'm just not sure.







PcanTannedBty said:


> That color in that bag and leather is gorg in person.




Divine!


----------



## MrsKC

Day 7 is good, happy shopping ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was thinking about getting the large verona elisa in red, but alas, the only color available is hunter.....blech



Yeah, I was disappointed in the color choices.


----------



## MiaBorsa

joce01 said:


> I was thinking about getting the Camel Saffiano Willa but I'm just not sure.



I have considered a Willa for a while, but still haven't pulled the trigger.   I like that camel color.


----------



## AnotherPurse

joce01 said:


> I was thinking about getting the Camel Saffiano Willa but I'm just not sure.




I love the Willa. Such a functional bag / love the organization. I am sure camel saffiano is beautiful!


----------



## joce01

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Willa. Such a functional bag / love the organization. I am sure camel saffiano is beautiful!



I love her too, I have one already in the pebble grain variant, but I love the saffiano leather.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I think you are right.  And wasn't it around $9.99?




I believe it was about $4
I ordered once on the 12DOD to get to the free shipping but it never shipped, so I ended up just getting the bag and got free shipping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

joce01 said:


> I love her too, I have one already in the pebble grain variant, but I love the saffiano leather.



Did you order her, Joce?


----------



## joce01

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you order her, Joce?



No, I sat this one out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

joce01 said:


> No, I sat this one out.



Me too.   I'm waiting to see if something else knocks my socks off.


----------



## Julie Ann

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too.   I'm waiting to see if something else knocks my socks off.


I've been kinda disappointed in the 12 days of Dooney this time around. Compared to the prices on I love Dooney and the bags, a lot of them you can get on there. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## joce01

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too.   I'm waiting to see if something else knocks my socks off.



Same here. This is my first one but I've been seeing past ones that were a lot better than this.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Julie Ann said:


> I've been kinda disappointed in the 12 days of Dooney this time around. Compared to the prices on I love Dooney and the bags, a lot of them you can get on there. *Anyone else feel that way?*



Definitely.  Some of these bags are available at Macy's (or other department stores) for less.


----------



## MaryBel

Julie Ann said:


> I've been kinda disappointed in the 12 days of Dooney this time around. Compared to the prices on I love Dooney and the bags, a lot of them you can get on there. Anyone else feel that way?



Yep, it's been disappointing.
There are better deals at dept stores.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

joce01 said:


> Same here. This is my first one but I've been seeing past ones that were a lot better than this.


My first one too! I feel like their isn't any great deals yet! I want some deals like I hear my fellow Dooney girls are getting at the Outlets! Why can't they have an Outlet sale online, like Coach? Just sayinI would love a full size zip around wallet for around 60 bucks or lower! I feel Dooney wallets are expensive and are never on sale for a really good price.


----------



## queenofmyhouse

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first one too! I feel like their isn't any great deals yet! I want some deals like I hear my fellow Dooney girls are getting at the Outlets! Why can't they have an Outlet sale online, like Coach? Just sayinI would love a full size zip around wallet for around 60 bucks or lower! I feel Dooney wallets are expensive and are never on sale for a really good price.



Yes, a wallet for $60 would be awesome. I've been looking for awhile and finally gave up on a Dooney wallet. In particular I like a zipper coin area on the outside which I don't think Dooney makes?? This is also my first 12 DoD so I wasn't sure what to expect. I ordered the medium flo satchel in taupe for $249. I couldn't pass up that deal. This is the 3rd time I've ordered this satchel (in all different colors) and I've returned it twice. I think it's the MOST beautiful bag but it always feels large. I'm pretty set on keeping this one. I think I just have to give it time to soften and relax. Otherwise I'll just stare at it adoringly in my closet...lol!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

queenofmyhouse said:


> Yes, a wallet for $60 would be awesome. I've been looking for awhile and finally gave up on a Dooney wallet. In particular I like a zipper coin area on the outside which I don't think Dooney makes?? This is also my first 12 DoD so I wasn't sure what to expect. I ordered the medium flo satchel in taupe for $249. I couldn't pass up that deal. This is the 3rd time I've ordered this satchel (in all different colors) and I've returned it twice. I think it's the MOST beautiful bag but it always feels large. I'm pretty set on keeping this one. I think I just have to give it time to soften and relax. Otherwise I'll just stare at it adoringly in my closet...lol!!



The Continental Clutch style wallets have the zipper coin compartment on the outside back of the wallet.  https://www.dooney.com/search?q=continental clutch


----------



## Julie Ann

queenofmyhouse said:


> Yes, a wallet for $60 would be awesome. I've been looking for awhile and finally gave up on a Dooney wallet. In particular I like a zipper coin area on the outside which I don't think Dooney makes?? This is also my first 12 DoD so I wasn't sure what to expect. I ordered the medium flo satchel in taupe for $249. I couldn't pass up that deal. This is the 3rd time I've ordered this satchel (in all different colors) and I've returned it twice. I think it's the MOST beautiful bag but it always feels large. I'm pretty set on keeping this one. I think I just have to give it time to soften and relax. Otherwise I'll just stare at it adoringly in my closet...lol!!



I ordered a wallet off of I love Dooney, it's the sanibel slim wallet. I love it!!!! It was $59, holds all my credit cards has a place for my ID! Also a outside change area. I had the zip around phone Wristlet, but it only had 4 credit card slots. I'm trying to sell it. Only used it for a month.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

queenofmyhouse said:


> Yes, a wallet for $60 would be awesome. I've been looking for awhile and finally gave up on a Dooney wallet. In particular I like a zipper coin area on the outside which I don't think Dooney makes?? This is also my first 12 DoD so I wasn't sure what to expect. I ordered the medium flo satchel in taupe for $249. I couldn't pass up that deal. This is the 3rd time I've ordered this satchel (in all different colors) and I've returned it twice. I think it's the MOST beautiful bag but it always feels large. I'm pretty set on keeping this one. I think I just have to give it time to soften and relax. Otherwise I'll just stare at it adoringly in my closet...lol!!


I have a small flo and a mini and love them! The Regular size is just too big for me! Have you tried a smaller size? It's really not small, more of a good medium size ! Taupe is a nice neutral They are gorgeous bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> I ordered a wallet off of I love Dooney, it's the sanibel slim wallet. I love it!!!! It was $59, holds all my credit cards has a place for my ID! Also a outside change area. I had the zip around phone Wristlet, but it only had 4 credit card slots. I'm trying to sell it. Only used it for a month.


Yeah, I need more slots! Lol! I have the Chevron zip wallet /phone case I bought over the summer for a good price, but it need more credit card slots! It's good for the summer when I go to the beach and stuff I downsize what I carry in my wallet anyway! The Sanibel sounds nice, but I kind of want a darker solid color wallet. thanks though, I will still check it out!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah, I need more slots! Lol! I have the Chevron zip wallet /phone case I bought over the summer for a good price, but it need more credit card slots! It's good for the summer when I go to the beach and stuff I downsize what I carry in my wallet anyway! The Sanibel sounds nice, but I kind of want a darker solid color wallet. thanks though, I will still check it out!



I tried searching and calling outlet stores for a Saffiano slim wallet. But came up with no luck. The sanibel is the navy blue. I really do like it. It's different. )


----------



## queenofmyhouse

Thatsmypurse said:


> I have a small flo and a mini and love them! The Regular size is just too big for me! Have you tried a smaller size? It's really not small, more of a good medium size ! Taupe is a nice neutral They are gorgeous bags!



Yes, I have the small flo in natural and love it. But I am a big bag gal and I can't get by with the small all week long going back and forth to work--I only use it on weekends. So then I bought the black pebble Chelsea which is nice but it's no flo if you know what I mean. I honestly think the medium was going to haunt me until I purchased another one. At this point, I guess only time will tell how much I end up using it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*DAY 8:* http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-dooney/12-days-of-dooney,-day-8---hands-free-style/


----------



## queenofmyhouse

MiaBorsa said:


> The Continental Clutch style wallets have the zipper coin compartment on the outside back of the wallet.  https://www.dooney.com/search?q=continental clutch



Oh yeah, you're right on that. I guess I was looking for a full size zip around. I finally just bought a Fossil in Burgundy...very pretty color and half the price or even less than half.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

queenofmyhouse said:


> Yes, I have the small flo in natural and love it. But I am a big bag gal and I can't get by with the small all week long going back and forth to work--I only use it on weekends. So then I bought the black pebble Chelsea which is nice but it's no flo if you know what I mean. I honestly think the medium was going to haunt me until I purchased another one. At this point, I guess only time will tell how much I end up using it.


Oh, I see! Then hope you love it this time! I strictly use mine as just a purse ! I also bring a tote to work for all my other stuff!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> *DAY 8:* http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-dooney/12-days-of-dooney,-day-8---hands-free-style/



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.   My wallet is safe again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.   My wallet is safe again.


Mine too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Are those MLB bags ever going away?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Are those MLB bags ever going away?


Baseball, IMO...no offense to anyone


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Are those MLB bags ever going away?


And they take up so much real estate on the page. Geesh, they could show a couple....we get the idea.
I don't get it, but the fans love them and that's what counts.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *And they take up so much real estate on the page. *Geesh, they could show a couple....we get the idea.
> I don't get it, but the fans love them and that's what counts.



Exactly.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Are those MLB bags ever going away?




I was hoping I wasn't the only one thinking that. I roll my eyes every time I scroll into those!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Are those MLB bags ever going away?



I really can't complain about the MLB bags......I bought one of the collegiate series


----------



## MaryBel

Next!


----------



## luvcoach2

Does anyone have the snake or python Sloan? Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nothing for me probably. I kind of like the Campbell items. The crossbody is cute but I probably wouldn't get much use out of it. Maybe if the price was lower.


----------



## reginatina

I took the plunge and ordered a plum Sawyer yesterday figuring they wouldn't go on sale with the exception of the sage and lavender.  About three hours later, during day 8, I see that it has gone on sale.  I call this morning, and ask for a price adjustment or to cancel my order, but they aren't willing to do either and have told me to send the item back unopened and to reorder today to get the sale price.  I'm going to lose out on my expedited shipping.  I asked to speak to a supervisor and the CSR told me she/he would say the say thing, and I insisted on still speaking to one, because I really felt that there was something else that can be done.  What is with their customer service?  How can they not make a price adjustment?  Why would they want to waste resources by having me send it back and then reordering it and mailing another one out?


----------



## MrsKC

reginatina said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a plum Sawyer yesterday figuring they wouldn't go on sale with the exception of the sage and lavender.  About three hours later, during day 8, I see that it has gone on sale.  I call this morning, and ask for a price adjustment or to cancel my order, but they aren't willing to do either and have told me to send the item back unopened and to reorder today to get the sale price.  I'm going to lose out on my expedited shipping.  I asked to speak to a supervisor and the CSR told me she/he would say the say thing, and I insisted on still speaking to one, because I really felt that there was something else that can be done.  What is with their customer service?  How can they not make a price adjustment?  Why would they want to waste resources by having me send it back and then reordering it and mailing another one out?



Wow, I am sorry.  That is not right! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a plum Sawyer yesterday figuring they wouldn't go on sale with the exception of the sage and lavender.  About three hours later, during day 8, I see that it has gone on sale.  I call this morning, and ask for a price adjustment or to cancel my order, but they aren't willing to do either and have told me to send the item back unopened and to reorder today to get the sale price.  I'm going to lose out on my expedited shipping.  I asked to speak to a supervisor and the CSR told me she/he would say the say thing, and I insisted on still speaking to one, because I really felt that there was something else that can be done.  What is with their customer service?  How can they not make a price adjustment?  Why would they want to waste resources by having me send it back and then reordering it and mailing another one out?



Mornin' RT!

I'm sorry to hear about your frustration with Dooney CS.  I feel your pain.  A few years ago I ordered a bag on macys.com on a Sunday evening.  It was before I knew Cyber Monday existed.  Monday morning I'm online and the same bag is $100 cheaper for Cyber Monday!  I called Macy's CS and they told me they couldn't cancel my order or adjust the price.  I would have to purchase the bag again and return one to a Macy's store to avoid the return shipping cost.  I waited for both to arrive so I could make sure I was keeping the one in the best condition. (Both were in great condition.)  

The Cyber Monday Sale probably started 2 or 3 hours after I ordered my bag.  I agree with you, it was a waste of a lot of resources (and a SA's time to process a return).


----------



## reginatina

Update:  Spoke with the supervisor finally after a second call and an "accidental disconnection."  She made a price adjustment on the white (bought a white and plum), which is half off today apparently, but not for the plum, which is still coming up $50 dollars off, but not when the supervisor pulls it up.  I told her that the website still shows the sale price for plum and white is still the original price.  Anyway, I still had to reorder the plum, but got a great deal on the white.  Just pissy that I have to send something back anyway.  Dooney's site must be screwy.  I hope this has made sense.  I'm just ranting.  Just a bit frustrated.


----------



## reginatina

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' RT!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your frustration with Dooney CS.  I feel your pain.  A few years ago I ordered a bag on macys.com on a Sunday evening.  It was before I knew Cyber Monday existed.  Monday morning I'm online and the same bag is $100 cheaper for Cyber Monday!  I called Macy's CS and they told me they couldn't cancel my order or adjust the price.  I would have to purchase the bag again and return one to a Macy's store to avoid the return shipping cost.  I waited for both to arrive so I could make sure I was keeping the one in the best condition. (Both were in great condition.)
> 
> The Cyber Monday Sale probably started 2 or 3 hours after I ordered my bag.  I agree with you, it was a waste of a lot of resources (and a SA's time to process a return).


 

Good morning, RN!  

Omg!  I know how that is.  I just did that with my black sawyer.  I waited to see which was in better condition.  Returned the one to Dooney, but they were both perfect and got the sale price from Macy's.  Hate these darn returns.  I feel like I'm wasting money on return shipping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Update:  Spoke with the supervisor finally after a second call and an "accidental disconnection."  She made a price adjustment on the white (bought a white and plum), which is half off today apparently, but not for the plum, which is still coming up $50 dollars off, but not when the supervisor pulls it up.  I told her that the website still shows the sale price for plum and white is still the original price.  Anyway, I still had to reorder the plum, but got a great deal on the white.  Just pissy that I have to send something back anyway.  Dooney's site must be screwy.  I hope this has made sense.  I'm just ranting.  Just a bit frustrated.



Thanks for the update!  I don't know why the Sup can't see what we see, but I'm happy you have at least one bag you don't have to return. But it's a shame that we have to be happy with a "compromise" instead of getting full service.


----------



## reginatina

MrsKC said:


> Wow, I am sorry.  That is not right! !






Thanks!  I'm glad it's somewhat resolved, but that's way too complicated for a morning.  I love Dooney, but they really need to come up with a different protocol.


----------



## reginatina

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the update!  I don't know why the Sup can't see what we see, but I'm happy you have at least one bag you don't have to return. But it's a shame that we have to be happy with a "compromise" instead of getting full service.






Glad you understood my rant!  But right?  This compromise has saved me $150, so I don't mind so much, but as I said to MrsKC,  too early for all of this.  I should be working.  Haha.


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Glad you understood my rant!  But right?  This compromise has saved me $150, so I don't mind so much, but as I said to MrsKC, * too early for all of this.  I should be working.  Haha.*



  I know what you mean, I'm only on my first cup of coffee!  $150 is a great savings! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Day 9:   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-dooney/12-days-of-dooney,-day-9---festive-finds/*


----------



## Pixie RN

Nothing for me. Don't think I would pay $38.00 for a lunch bag. Time to start the dishwasher and take Sophie out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ditto, Pix.


----------



## MaryBel

The prices are not good at all! I got the Gretta Kendall way cheaper from ILD!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I'm sorry, reginatina. If it makes you feel better I am having a similar problem.  I ordered a city Barlow hoping to get the advertised easy pay on products over $300.  When I placed the order the website was screwy and did not give me the easy pay option.  I was told to return the item as Return To Sender.  I guess I need to order another one to get the easy pay.  Ridiculous.  I haven't done it yet because I don't know if it is worth the hassle and the extra charge on the 'ol credit card.  Sigh.


----------



## AnotherPurse

So excited to check that I turned my phone on while the plane was still rolling!  Boo!!! But excellent for my wallet!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Are those MLB bags ever going away?


I see the MLB bags are posted again for Day 9. Do you think they are just messing with us now.


----------



## AnotherPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I see the MLB bags are posted again for Day 9. Do you think they are just messing with us now.




They are a filler that's for sure!


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a plum Sawyer yesterday figuring they wouldn't go on sale with the exception of the sage and lavender.  About three hours later, during day 8, I see that it has gone on sale.  I call this morning, and ask for a price adjustment or to cancel my order, but they aren't willing to do either and have told me to send the item back unopened and to reorder today to get the sale price.  I'm going to lose out on my expedited shipping.  I asked to speak to a supervisor and the CSR told me she/he would say the say thing, and I insisted on still speaking to one, because I really felt that there was something else that can be done.  What is with their customer service?  How can they not make a price adjustment?  Why would they want to waste resources by having me send it back and then reordering it and mailing another one out?







reginatina said:


> Update:  Spoke with the supervisor finally after a second call and an "accidental disconnection."  She made a price adjustment on the white (bought a white and plum), which is half off today apparently, but not for the plum, which is still coming up $50 dollars off, but not when the supervisor pulls it up.  I told her that the website still shows the sale price for plum and white is still the original price.  Anyway, I still had to reorder the plum, but got a great deal on the white.  Just pissy that I have to send something back anyway.  Dooney's site must be screwy.  I hope this has made sense.  I'm just ranting.  Just a bit frustrated.




This is just so wrong. I'm sorry. I'm glad you got a compromise at least.


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> This is just so wrong. I'm sorry. I'm glad you got a compromise at least.


 



Thanks.  I think after this last purchase, I'm finished with Dooney.  I love their items, but their customer service is horrible.  I've never had issues with any other online retailer.  For example, Macy's, which is a huge company, selling many different items manages to ship out items in a timely fashion and also their customer service is excellent.  I spoke with Dooney again (because I have not received a tracking number) and all of their reps that I spoke to yesterday said my packages were being shipped out, but the customer service rep that I just spoke to said they haven't even been shipped and were being processed at the warehouse.  Why couldn't they stop my second purchase yesterday if it hadn't been shipped out?  She was trying to make excuses and I just yelled out her that I didn't want to hear it.  She even went so far as to bad mouth her fellow customer service reps by saying that one of them lied and gave me false information, but that the other two are good.  Omg!  It's ridiculous.  When I told her that it seemed like a waste of time and resources for all parties involved, she said on the business side it wasn't because she was an accounting and business major.  I don't care about her personal life, I care about my order.  Sorry, all.  This experience has just turned me off immensely.  Blech!


----------



## reginatina

LifeIsDucky said:


> I'm sorry, reginatina. If it makes you feel better I am having a similar problem.  I ordered a city Barlow hoping to get the advertised easy pay on products over $300.  When I placed the order the website was screwy and did not give me the easy pay option.  I was told to return the item as Return To Sender.  I guess I need to order another one to get the easy pay.  Ridiculous.  I haven't done it yet because I don't know if it is worth the hassle and the extra charge on the 'ol credit card.  Sigh.






They told me the same thing.  What is this "Return to Sender" practice they keep mentioning?  They say if you do that you won't lose out on shipping.  I don't believe that for a minute.  I have to agree with you, is it worth the hassle?  They can't just change it to easy pay for you?  I'm so sorry, but I don't feel so bad anymore knowing that we're all dealing with Dooney pains.


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> Thanks.  I think after this last purchase, I'm finished with Dooney.  I love their items, but their customer service is horrible.  I've never had issues with any other online retailer.  For example, Macy's, which is a huge company, selling many different items manages to ship out items in a timely fashion and also their customer service is excellent.  I spoke with Dooney again (because I have not received a tracking number) and all of their reps that I spoke to yesterday said my packages were being shipped out, but the customer service rep that I just spoke to said they haven't even been shipped and were being processed at the warehouse.  Why couldn't they stop my second purchase yesterday if it hadn't been shipped out?  She was trying to make excuses and I just yelled out her that I didn't want to hear it.  She even went so far as to bad mouth her fellow customer service reps by saying that one of them lied and gave me false information, but that the other two are good.  Omg!  It's ridiculous.  When I told her that it seemed like a waste of time and resources for all parties involved, she said on the business side it wasn't because she was an accounting and business major.  I don't care about her personal life, I care about my order.  Sorry, all.  This experience has just turned me off immensely.  Blech!




This is terrible!
It drives me nuts. I work on systems, for a retail company. My company always try to accommodate the customer. If the customer calls to make any kind of change or even cancel the order, even if the items are already boxed up, if the box is not in the truck, they try to do the changes requested as much as possible.  Most if not all systems will allow you to do this, and if they don't, they need a new system! 


I don't understand why they can't see that a happy customer is better for the company than an unhappy one: Happy=Return customer, Unhappy=Shop somewhere else (Bye Bye company)


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> They told me the same thing.  What is this "Return to Sender" practice they keep mentioning?  They say if you do that you won't lose out on shipping.  I don't believe that for a minute.  I have to agree with you, is it worth the hassle?  They can't just change it to easy pay for you?  I'm so sorry, but I don't feel so bad anymore knowing that we're all dealing with Dooney pains.


 
I think this is that you refuse delivery, so whoever is delivering the package will return it to the sender. The problem with this approach is that you have to be by the door when they deliver, unless is a package with signature required, otherwise you will find your package at your door too late to say no.


I have never liked this approach and have never done it! I don't like it doesn't give you any proof you returned it (unless they give you some kind of receipt stating this, as I said I have never done it, so I don't know what happens when you do).


Now, I don't see how this won't lose on the shipping. The companies get charged the shipping back amount, so I doubt they will just eat this amount. My guess is they will deduct it from your refund (since why would they lose money just because the customer refused the package), but I might be wrong. I guess it depends on their policies.


----------



## reginatina

MaryBel said:


> This is terrible!
> It drives me nuts. I work on systems, for a retail company. My company always try to accommodate the customer. If the customer calls to make any kind of change or even cancel the order, even if the items are already boxed up, if the box is not in the truck, they try to do the changes requested as much as possible.  Most if not all systems will allow you to do this, and if they don't, they need a new system!
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they can't see that a happy customer is better for the company than an unhappy one: Happy=Return customer, Unhappy=Shop somewhere else (Bye Bye company)


 

Exactly, MaryBel!  I stopped buying Dooney awhile ago when I discovered other bags, but tpf reintroduced me to them and I fell in love with the little tiny miracle, which is the Sawyer.  Unfortunately, my whole experience has soured me with their company.  Even ilovedooney does a better job!  


I admit, I do feel bad and should be more patient.  After all, it is the busiest season.  Maybe their customer service will improve after the holidays.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  


Now on to Day 10.  Hope the selections are better tonight.:giggles:


----------



## reginatina

MaryBel said:


> I think this is that you refuse delivery, so whoever is delivering the package will return it to the sender. The problem with this approach is that you have to be by the door when they deliver, unless is a package with signature required, otherwise you will find your package at your door too late to say no.
> 
> 
> I have never liked this approach and have never done it! I don't like it doesn't give you any proof you returned it (unless they give you some kind of receipt stating this, as I said I have never done it, so I don't know what happens when you do).
> 
> 
> Now, I don't see how this won't lose on the shipping. The companies get charged the shipping back amount, so I doubt they will just eat this amount. My guess is they will deduct it from your refund (since why would they lose money just because the customer refused the package), but I might be wrong. I guess it depends on their policies.






I have to say thank you, again.  I agree on all counts.  I'm at work when packages are being delivered, and there is no receipt that you're returning to sender (perhaps, the original tracking number is utilized), and I didn't think they would absorb the shipping cost.  It's rare that companies ever refund shipping.  And with Dooney's policies, they just don't seem likely to do that.  Uh oh, I'm being a bit negative.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I agree with what's been said about Dooney's customer service; it is the WORST...and during the holidays, doubly so.   I will say that I have refused a package from another retailer that shipped after I canceled the order.   UPS left it on my porch, so I drove to UPS and asked if I could refuse it and they said absolutely!   So back it went, and I could track it online to see when they received it.   I was not charged any additional shipping so it worked out fine.   Not sure about the "smart post" nonsense, though.   Also remember that your credit card company will step in if you want to dispute charges on returned stuff.  

Dooney is the only major corporation I have ever seen that is still run like a "mom & pop"  out of someone's garage.  They are always overwhelmed during the holidays and handle customer "service" badly.  Simple price adjustments when warranted and timely shipping would really help their image.


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> Exactly, MaryBel!  I stopped buying Dooney awhile ago when I discovered other bags, but tpf reintroduced me to them and I fell in love with the little tiny miracle, which is the Sawyer.  Unfortunately, my whole experience has soured me with their company.  Even ilovedooney does a better job!
> 
> 
> I admit, I do feel bad and should be more patient.  After all, it is the busiest season.  Maybe their customer service will improve after the holidays.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Now on to Day 10.  Hope the selections are better tonight.:giggles:




Well, don't give up on Dooney! They are awesome bags with excellent quality! Just shop for them somewhere else. I get most of mine from Department stores and the outlet (I'm lucky to have one near me).


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> I have to say thank you, again.  I agree on all counts.  I'm at work when packages are being delivered, and there is no receipt that you're returning to sender (perhaps, the original tracking number is utilized), and I didn't think they would absorb the shipping cost.  It's rare that companies ever refund shipping.  And with Dooney's policies, they just don't seem likely to do that.  Uh oh, I'm being a bit negative.


 
No problem GF!
I don't think you are being negative, I think you are just seeing the most probable option.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney is the only major corporation I have ever seen that is still run like a "mom & pop"  out of someone's garage.  They are always overwhelmed during the holidays and handle customer "service" badly.  Simple price adjustments when warranted and timely shipping would really help their image.




Why do you think that is?  They obviously have loyal customers and huge department stores selling their products.  I would think they would want to improve upon their customer service and implement change in certain policies.  Either way, I guess it doesn't really matter, because here I am still wanting to purchase more.  The quality, their design, and the price point has me hooked.  As MaryBel said, I'll just purchase from other retailers.


----------



## AnotherPurse

They are rough. I am so surprised!  I got one of those nylon hobo bags from one the 12D and immediately put it back in the box (arm pit bag) I am always nervous that I will have to call 20 times before I see a refund come through!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I see the MLB bags are posted again for Day 9. Do you think they are just messing with us now.




Who wants to bet they will be there tomorrow too 
It's just torture!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Why do you think that is?  They obviously have loyal customers and huge department stores selling their products.  I would think they would want to improve upon their customer service and implement change in certain policies.  Either way, I guess it doesn't really matter, because here I am still wanting to purchase more.  The quality, their design, and the price point has me hooked.  As MaryBel said, I'll just purchase from other retailers.



I really don't know why they don't focus more on their internet business and customer service.  It took YEARS for them to have a decent website.   I have been buying Dooneys since the early '90s and the lack of service hasn't deterred my love of the brand, but DANG.     It's always much worse during the holidays, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Day 10:   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151211_12Days2015_Day10*


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

HAHA, You girls called it, the MLB bags ARE back


----------



## reginatina

I'm liking that Valerie in cranberry. She's super pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> HAHA, You girls called it, the MLB bags ARE back




told ya!


----------



## MaryBel

and again next!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

reginatina said:


> I'm liking that Valerie in cranberry. She's super pretty.


The color is so pretty, not sure how comfortable that would be up in my armpit the way the mannequin has it on


----------



## reginatina

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> The color is so pretty, not sure how comfortable that would be up in my armpit the way the mannequin has it on



I do like the color. I'm not an over the shoulder carrier. I hand carry or forearm carry, but you're right I noticed the small handles too.


----------



## Pixie RN

Thought about the Florentine Chelsea, unfortunately it says "out of stock and unavailable." Why would you even offer it, then? Kinda crazy. What happened to the really good 12 Days of 3 to 4 years ago? Oh well, time to start the dishwasher and take Sophie out. Good night all.


----------



## Ms.Library

I'm not impressed with the deals this time around.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> The color is so pretty, not sure how comfortable that would be up in my armpit the way the mannequin has it on



Yeah, and that bag is probably huge, too.  Dooney measures the bottom of the bag for their dimensions, so the top would probably be 20" wide.    (And the 1st generation Portofino bags were heavy, so if this leather is the same that bag would be very weighty.)    It is very pretty, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> HAHA, You girls called it, the MLB bags ARE back


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, and that bag is probably huge, too.  Dooney measures the bottom of the bag for their dimensions, so the top would probably be 20" wide.    (And the 1st generation Portofino bags were heavy, so if this leather is the same that bag would be very weighty.)    It is very pretty, though.



That's huge and I tend to forget how heavy bags can get. Next.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Pixie RN said:


> Thought about the Florentine Chelsea, unfortunately it says "out of stock and unavailable." Why would you even offer it, then? Kinda crazy. What happened to the really good 12 Days of 3 to 4 years ago? Oh well, time to start the dishwasher and take Sophie out. Good night all.




Check ilovedooney.com. They had the Flo Chelsea there and I want to say it's a better price. Not sure. Also, they are on eBay and had inventory there when they didn't have it on their website. Worth it to take a look.


----------



## DeDe15

ughhhhh&#8230;. was looking for the day with totes all week, especially for a Florentine Chelsea. Here it is, 12:03 and sold out?? So aggravating!! Not impressed with this sale, sorry to say!


----------



## AnotherPurse

DeDe15 said:


> ughhhhh. was looking for the day with totes all week, especially for a Florentine Chelsea. Here it is, 12:03 and sold out?? So aggravating!! Not impressed with this sale, sorry to say!




I looked on Ilove Dooney after I wrote the last comment and I didn't see them anymore either. I am sorry you missed out. Keep checking - sometimes more pop up. Good luck!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I noticed a wallet I was watching on ILD disappeared for a day while it was moved to the 12 DoD.  Now it's back on ILD.       So the Chelsea may very well pop back up on ILD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Day 11:   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151212_12Days2015_Day11*

*
ALTOS!!!!*


----------



## luvcoach2

Has anyone seen the grape Valentina Alto bag? Is it a true purple? Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

If anyone is interested in the Altos, be sure to check ILD before you buy.  No sales tax on that site.


----------



## MiaBorsa

luvcoach2 said:


> Has anyone seen the grape Valentina Alto bag? Is it a true purple? Thanks!



I haven't seen it IRL, but the website picture is gorgeous.  I love the Valentina.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Day 12!   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151213_12Days2015_Day12*


OMG!!   The Dillard's exclusive crocos are on there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> *Day 12!   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151213_12Days2015_Day12*
> 
> 
> OMG!!   The Dillard's exclusive crocos are on there!



O m g. The suede satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *Day 12!   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151213_12Days2015_Day12*
> 
> 
> OMG!!   The Dillard's exclusive crocos are on there!




I saw that and was very excited, but the one with the dark trim line you had wasn't there. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> O m g. The suede satchel




I liked those too, but it's the big one. Did you get it? It's so gorgeous.


----------



## Sparker

I really liked the suede satchel.  Do any of you ladies have one??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I saw that and was very excited, but the one with the dark trim line you had wasn't there.



I guess the dark trim one is too new; it will probably be on next year.     After the mess that YD got, I'm not sure those bags are a deal at any price.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess the dark trim one is too new; it will probably be on next year.     After the mess that YD got, I'm not sure those bags are a deal at any price.




Yeah it sort of scared me off. Plus for me it's a little too big.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess the dark trim one is too new; it will probably be on next year.     After the mess that YD got, I'm not sure those bags are a deal at any price.


Oh yeah...I saw more of those messes at the tent sale. Even a different style bag with the same "leather" and paint brush marks. Very sad.


----------



## Harper2719

Hi Ladies - in years past I seem to remember that Dooney does a Day 13 where they bring back all of the styles from the 12 Days.  Am I remembering this correctly?   I am wishing I bought a bag back on Day 5 or 6 (can't remember exactly) and was hoping I still had another shot.


----------



## MrsKC

Harper2719 said:


> Hi Ladies - in years past I seem to remember that Dooney does a Day 13 where they bring back all of the styles from the 12 Days.  Am I remembering this correctly?   I am wishing I bought a bag back on Day 5 or 6 (can't remember exactly) and was hoping I still had another shot.



Hi there,  I do believe that is what has happened on day 13. Hope you get what you want!


----------



## Harper2719

MrsKC said:


> Hi there,  I do believe that is what has happened on day 13. Hope you get what you want!




Thank you!!!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Harper2719 said:


> Thank you!!!  Fingers crossed!



I'm pretty sure they will have the Day 13 thing.  It would be nice to get Easy Pays on all of it, too!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm pretty sure they will have the Day 13 thing.  It would be nice to get Easy Pays on all of it, too!



I am going to my son's tomorrow and I am hoping to get my loot from day three!

The suede zip zip in leaf and that tote in dark grey that I had never seen before  (the name escapes me.....)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I am going to my son's tomorrow and I am hoping to get my loot from day three!
> 
> The suede zip zip in leaf and that tote in dark grey that I had never seen before  (the name escapes me.....)



OMG!!   I can't WAIT to see that suede zipzip!!!       And of course, the bag whose name escapes you...haha!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   I can't WAIT to see that suede zipzip!!!       And of course, the bag whose name escapes you...haha!



Ok pics tomorrow GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok pics tomorrow GF!!



Yes!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

mrskc said:


> i am going to my son's tomorrow and i am hoping to get my loot from day three!
> 
> The suede zip zip in leaf and that tote in dark grey that i had never seen before  (the name escapes me.....)





miaborsa said:


> omg!!   I can't wait to see that suede zipzip!!!       And of course, the bag whose name escapes you...haha!



+1


----------



## reginatina

MrsKC said:


> I am going to my son's tomorrow and I am hoping to get my loot from day three!
> 
> The suede zip zip in leaf and that tote in dark grey that I had never seen before  (the name escapes me.....)



Yay!  Definitely can't wait to see your suede zip zip. The suede looks so luxurious.


----------



## MrsKC

reginatina said:


> Yay!  Definitely can't wait to see your suede zip zip. The suede looks so luxurious.


----------



## ahirau

Day 13 is up for preview - all previous days, whatever didn't sell out:

http://www.dooney.com/dooney-12Days-all.html


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I am going to my son's tomorrow and I am hoping to get my loot from day three!
> 
> The suede zip zip in leaf and that tote in dark grey that I had never seen before  (the name escapes me.....)




Oooh, I can't wait!


----------



## G.Allyn

I wish I had ordered the suede satchel in leaf.  Day 13 and it is sold out.


----------



## MrsKC

G.Allyn said:


> I wish I had ordered the suede satchel in leaf.  Day 13 and it is sold out.



Oh I am sorry. ...it was there this am when I checked.  I will be posting pics tomorrow.


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly. 

Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse. 

I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .

Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .


----------



## AnotherPurse

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .




Like the ladies on the Q say "country club" - they are amazing and I would never be able to wait!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Like the ladies on the Q say "country club" - they are amazing and I would never be able to wait!


Thanks AP, we all seem to be adding to our collections this month .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

reginatina said:


> yay!  Definitely can't wait to see your suede zip zip. The suede looks so luxurious.


+1!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .


Awesome! That Green girl is definitely showing off! But I love the look of the other bag too! Congrats, two beauties!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Awesome! That Green girl is definitely showing off! But I love the look of the other bag too! Congrats, two beauties!




Thank you TMP!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .




Wow!!! Beautiful bags girlfriend! That suede is popping!


----------



## panther35

Do anyone have the pebble grain large luna?!?!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .



Congrats on your new bags KC, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## janiesea3

I'm not sure if I just "missed" these during the 12 days, but the Chelsea Shopper in pebbled leather is $149.50 with 19 colors to choose from! I've looked everyday (or so i thought)... 

http://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-chelsea/R236+BL.html


----------



## reginatina

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .



Oh my. Both are so lovely, but that green suede is so gorgeous!  Green is my favorite color, and I just love how bold and sophisticated that bag looks. Congrats!  I wouldn't be able to wait either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .



Wow, two beauties KC!!       The zipzip is gorgeous in suede and I really like the look of that Richmond.   Is the Richmond similar in size to the Lexington shopper?   Congrats!!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .


Beautiful bags - love them both.  What color is that Richmond - it looks dark grey? It looks nicer in your pics than online!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, *couldn&#8217;t wait until tomorrow*.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .


 
Who could, not any of us!


Love them both but especially the zip zip! Its gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

AnotherPurse said:


> Like the ladies on the Q say "country club" - they are amazing and I would never be able to wait!


Your pic is making me take a second look at the Richmond - I'm considering the marine


----------



## AnotherPurse

janiesea3 said:


> I'm not sure if I just "missed" these during the 12 days, but the Chelsea Shopper in pebbled leather is $149.50 with 19 colors to choose from! I've looked everyday (or so i thought)...
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-chelsea/R236+BL.html




I don't remember this many colors!!!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .




Wow!  That suede is just beautiful and the Richmond looks great too.

Dooney got me on day 14.  Seville Callie in Natural.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful bags girlfriend! That suede is popping!





elbgrl said:


> Congrats on your new bags KC, they are both gorgeous!





reginatina said:


> Oh my. Both are so lovely, but that green suede is so gorgeous!  Green is my favorite color, and I just love how bold and sophisticated that bag looks. Congrats!  I wouldn't be able to wait either.




Thanks so much Ladies !!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, two beauties KC!!       The zipzip is gorgeous in suede and I really like the look of that Richmond.   Is the Richmond similar in size to the Lexington shopper?   Congrats!!


Thanks Sarah, well I don't have any Lexingtons, bot I am thinking it is like the small. Not sure of the weight yet. Will have to unwrap and carry it. Since Dooney doesn't list the weight and I have never seen this bag anywhere else, I am not sure of that....


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Who could, not any of us!
> 
> 
> Love them both but especially the zip zip! Its gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks MB, hope your bags showed up last night!



ahirau said:


> Your pic is making me take a second look at the Richmond - I'm considering the marine



Did you get it?



Suzwhat said:


> Wow!  That suede is just beautiful and the Richmond looks great too.
> 
> Dooney got me on day 14.  Seville Callie in Natural.



YAY on the Callie.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .




Mornin' KC!

I agree, Miss Zip Zip is flat out showing off! She's gorgeous!  She is going to grab a lot of attention!

And Mis Richmond can hold her own!  She look like a practical, but beautiful tote.  I love the trim  on the sides at the bottom and how they match the straps.  And I love the wristlets that came with each bag!

Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, hope your bags showed up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> YAY on the Callie.


Hi MrsKC, no, I  found another bag/different brand I had been eyeing on sale, so I got that instead.  Will post when she arrives.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> I agree, Miss Zip Zip is flat out showing off! She's gorgeous!  She is going to grab a lot of attention!
> 
> And Mis Richmond can hold her own!  She look like a practical, but beautiful tote.  I love the trim  on the sides at the bottom and how they match the straps.  And I love the wristlets that came with each bag!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you RN! I didn't expect to like Ms Richmond this much but I love this one! Yes the trim is so pretty.


----------



## G.Allyn

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I had to open the box, couldnt wait until tomorrow.  The lighting is poor.....
> But box in perfect condition.  Even though shipping is so slow from Dooney,  the bags are always packaged perfectly.
> 
> Suede zipzip in leaf with wristlet and Pebbled Richmond with coin purse.
> 
> I like this Richmond more than I expected --she is pretty and practical.  Where as Miss Zipzip is flat out showing off .
> 
> Maybe better pics tomorrow with the accessories. .


Boy, that leaf green suede is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MrsKC

G.Allyn said:


> Boy, that leaf green suede is BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you! I think so too!


----------



## MaryBel

Did you see there's a day 14?


Also, the Verona medium Elisa bag in wine is $179 now. Somebody wanted this, I forgot who!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Did you see there's a day 14?



Yeah, I saw that last night, but I think everyone has lost interest.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Did you see there's a day 14?
> 
> 
> Also, the Verona medium Elisa bag in wine is $179 now. Somebody wanted this, I forgot who!





MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I saw that last night, but I think everyone has lost interest.



I completely missed that......


----------



## MaryBel

I guess sales were not very good so they did an extra day...after the extra day


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I guess sales were not very good so they did an extra day...after the extra day



If the goobers would allow EP on the sale stuff they probably would have blown out a lot more, especially the Altos.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MaryBel said:


> Did you see there's a day 14?
> 
> 
> Also, the Verona medium Elisa bag in wine is $179 now. Somebody wanted this, I forgot who!




I saw that. I must have missed a couple but today I didn't. Shame on me for even looking!  I snatched up a navy Seville for $124 and a dark grey Chelsea for $149.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Day 15


----------



## Suzwhat

AnotherPurse said:


> I saw that. I must have missed a couple but today I didn't. Shame on me for even looking!  I snatched up a navy Seville for $124 and a dark grey Chelsea for $149.




Good snatching!


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> I saw that. I must have missed a couple but today I didn't. Shame on me for even looking!  I snatched up a navy Seville for $124 and a dark grey Chelsea for $149.




Good score!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Day 15




WOW, they must be desperate! This is a first!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> WOW, they must be desperate! This is a first!




Lol. Lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nothing for me this year.   But that suede zip zip is very tempting.


----------



## Harper2719

I ended up getting a maxi quilt east west tote in dusty pink and a large wristlet in the denim/honey color.  For some reason I just love this maxi quilt pattern.   Does anyone have a medium east west tote?  Is it a decent size?  Doesn't look like it has feet on the bottom.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nothing for me this year.   But that suede zip zip is very tempting.


 
Same here!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thinking of getting the Gretta letter carrier for when I go to theme parks ,concert or quick trip to store when I just need a few things . 
I like the brown Tmoro (girl in back) it's more year round, and I know its a safe bet, but I'm also really drawn to the white with tan , it just pops! What do you ladies think?


----------



## AnotherPurse

The one in the back is a completely safe bet. But, if you have "enough safe bets" then I would totally go with the white - which I love!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thinking of getting the Gretta letter carrier for when I go to theme parks ,concert or quick trip to store when I just need a few things .
> 
> I like the brown Tmoro (girl in back) it's more year round, and I know its a safe bet, but I'm also really drawn to the white with tan , it just pops! What do you ladies think?




Oops...forgot to attach your quote on your question!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> The one in the back is a completely safe bet. But, if you have "enough safe bets" then I would totally go with the white - which I love!


Thanks! The white is the color I'm leaning towards Anotherpurse! I think the white will look great in the summer and spring, but I think it looks great with the models outfit which is definitely Fall/Winter! The only bummer is they don't have that color combo on Ilovedooney, only Dooney.com they're both $99.00 , but I hate to have to pay tax, shipping and wait forever from Dooney.com.  I wonder if when the twelve days of Christmas prices end if more colors will show up on ILovedooney! Not sure if I should wait and take the chance!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! The white is the color I'm leaning towards Anotherpurse! I think the white will look great in the summer and spring, but I think it looks great with the models outfit which is definitely Fall/Winter! The only bummer is they don't have that color combo on Ilovedooney, only Dooney.com they're both $99.00 , but I hate to have to pay tax, shipping and wait forever from Dooney.com.  I wonder if when the twelve days of Christmas prices end if more colors will show up on ILovedooney! Not sure if I should wait and take the chance!




Yah that's a toss up for sure. I can't imagine it would go much below 79.99 - I am a very impulsive, want it yesterday person so I can't give good advice on waiting!!!! LOL. Keep us posted on your decision!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Yah that's a toss up for sure. I can't imagine it would go much below 79.99 - I am a very impulsive, want it yesterday person so I can't give good advice on waiting!!!! LOL. Keep us posted on your decision!


I don't mind paying 99.00, both bags are the same price on each site, but ILovedooney doesn't have the white/tan color combo, but they are promising Christmas delivery ordered by tomorrow night! Why don't they have the white tan!!!!!! Arrghh. I'm still waiting for my Barlow from Dooney.com that I ordered after Thanksgiving! It's "supposed to be here tomorrow ! I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thinking of getting the Gretta letter carrier for when I go to theme parks ,concert or quick trip to store when I just need a few things .
> I like the brown Tmoro (girl in back) it's more year round, and I know its a safe bet, but I'm also really drawn to the white with tan , it just pops! What do you ladies think?


 
I know I'm not answering your question but I though I offer some input. Have you considered the bigger size, the gretta crossbody? I like this size better since to me the other one is way too small. I took my chevron crossbody to Disneyland and it worked perfectly. I could even fit a water bottle inside and could wear it in all the rides. 


I'm talking about this none
http://www.dooney.com/gretta-crossb...WHPABL#start=7&cgid=dooney-collections-gretta


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I know I'm not answering your question but I though I offer some input. Have you considered the bigger size, the gretta crossbody? I like this size better since to me the other one is way too small. I took my chevron crossbody to Disneyland and it worked perfectly. I could even fit a water bottle inside and could wear it in all the rides.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about this none
> http://www.dooney.com/gretta-crossb...WHPABL#start=7&cgid=dooney-collections-gretta


I was looking at that one as well, but was worried it was a little too big at the base? Thought I wanted a smaller purse ,close to the body, but now not sure! Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I don't really wanna pay 188.00 either, the white/black one is 99.00 in that size, but it doesn't come in the white/tan that I kinda like now! Oh boy! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I was looking at that one as well, but was worried it was a little too big at the base? Thought I wanted a smaller purse ,close to the body, but now not sure! Lol!


 
Yeah, I guess it depends how much stuff you want to carry on it.


Here's the video for the crossbody


http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/96/a263096.001?$uslarge$


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I don't really wanna pay 188.00 either, the white/black one is 99.00 in that size, but it doesn't come in the white/tan that I kinda like now! Oh boy! Lol


 
ILD has them in different materials. there's an ostrich for $99, nylon for $79, saffiano for $119, pebbled for $119


Or call the outlets, maybe they have it in the color you want and they will ship it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I know it will probably be a long wait,  but I just ordered the Alto Sabrina in grey from the Dooney 12 DOD sale.  The Sabrina is one of my favorite Alto styles.  I don't think I'll find a better price since the outlets aren't carrying the Alto line anymore.   I passed on a purple (grape or aubergene) Alto earlier in the week on ILD because I wasn't sure about the style.  That one disappeared so quickly I didn't have a chance to reconsider.  I couldn't let the Sabrina pass me by.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I know it will probably be a long wait,  but I just ordered the Alto Sabrina in grey from the Dooney 12 DOD sale.  The Sabrina is one of my favorite Alto styles.  I don't think I'll find a better price since the outlets aren't carrying the Alto line anymore.   I passed on a purple (grape or aubergene) Alto earlier in the week on ILD because I wasn't sure about the style.  That one disappeared so quickly I didn't have a chance to reconsider.  I couldn't let the Sabrina pass me by.



Weird, I was looking at that one last night and it said "out of stock", so I assumed it was sold out.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> ILD has them in different materials. there's an ostrich for $99, nylon for $79, saffiano for $119, pebbled for $119
> 
> 
> Or call the outlets, maybe they have it in the color you want and they will ship it.


Thanks MB! The reason I first started looking was I wanted something small in a sig. Gretta print. I don't have any sigs in my collection. I will shop around ! I'm in no rush, I'm hopefully getting my Barlow tomorrow ! Just thought this was a cute silhouette when you just need your wallet keys and phone! I will def. look at the video ! Thanks so much! Hope you are enjoying your new beautiful bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thinking of getting the Gretta letter carrier for when I go to theme parks ,concert or quick trip to store when I just need a few things .
> 
> I like the brown Tmoro (girl in back) it's more year round, and I know its a safe bet, but I'm also really drawn to the white with tan , it just pops! What do you ladies think?




I have this bag in the white/black. I've used it a few times for nights out and concerts/festivals. It's great for that. With the whites you have to worry about color transfer. I got some on this bag but I was able to wash it off luckily. The brown is definitely going to be more carefree.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I was looking at that one as well, but was worried it was a little too big at the base? Thought I wanted a smaller purse ,close to the body, but now not sure! Lol!




I also agree with MaryBel. I have both sizes. If you're only going to throw a couple things in there then maybe the letter carrier will do. However it's so slim that sometimes it's a pain getting things in and out. The pocket in there also gets in the way. The larger size is really nice because it's still lightweight and rather slim but has what seems like a lot more room. You also don't really need to downsize your wallet depending on how much you carry. It's my sisters everyday bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I have this bag in the white/black. I've used it a few times for nights out and concerts/festivals. It's great for that. With the whites you have to worry about color transfer. I got some on this bag but I was able to wash it off luckily. The brown is definitely going to be more carefree.
> 
> View attachment 3216038


Thanks TB! That bag is so cute! I called the Dooney outlet in DE and they had the brown T for the same price as ilovedooney . It was shippable, but I'd have to pay shipping, ilovedooney is free. I'm not in any rush, so I'm wondering if I should wait and see if they go down in price in January! I also watched your video on your Navy a Gretta crossbody! Gorgeous ! I just wanted something a little smaller for when you really want a small bag! Thanks for sharing your pic and thoughts with me, I appreciate it! 
**I still may think about the larger size as well! Lol...what color does your sister carry?


----------



## cougster

Picked up a few items this year


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> I have this bag in the white/black. I've used it a few times for nights out and concerts/festivals. It's great for that. With the whites you have to worry about color transfer. I got some on this bag but I was able to wash it off luckily. The brown is definitely going to be more carefree.
> 
> View attachment 3216038



Great bag Twoboyz. What did you do to clean off the color transfer. I have my white saffiano Sawyer and I'm a little concerned about color transfer, so I probably won't wear her until spring and summer, but in the event I get something on her, can I just scrub with soap and water like Dooney suggests?  I have other white bags and have pre treated them, so I've never had any issues.


----------



## gianelle

MiaBorsa said:


> *Day 11:   http://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-do...dbmed=social&dbname=20151212_12Days2015_Day11*
> 
> *
> ALTOS!!!!*



I completely missed the Altos. Which styles did they have? I'd hate to pay full price now.


----------



## BagAddiction712

I'm so torn! I'm debating between Beauty and practicality. I want the large city Barlow in oyster but I'm afraid it's going to get dirty. $90 off is a great deal. Anyone have anything in oyster?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Weird, I was looking at that one last night and it said "out of stock", so I assumed it was sold out.




*Mia*:  It did say out of stock the day before.  But I checked again yesterday and it was available.  Who knows if I will actually get it.  Dooney order systems and inventory systems aren't always coordinated.   Maybe someone cancelled.  Or maybe there are no more to be found.  I've learned over the years,  with many companies,  when inventory is low it sometimes means there are really none.


In any event,  hopefully it's a brand new bag in perfect condition.  I'm more concerned about that then not getting it at all.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I have this bag in the white/black. I've used it a few times for nights out and concerts/festivals. It's great for that. With the whites you have to worry about color transfer. I got some on this bag but I was able to wash it off luckily. The brown is definitely going to be more carefree.
> 
> View attachment 3216038




That's cute as can be!!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I know it will probably be a long wait,  but I just ordered the Alto Sabrina in grey from the Dooney 12 DOD sale.  The Sabrina is one of my favorite Alto styles.  I don't think I'll find a better price since the outlets aren't carrying the Alto line anymore.   I passed on a purple (grape or aubergene) Alto earlier in the week on ILD because I wasn't sure about the style.  That one disappeared so quickly I didn't have a chance to reconsider.  I couldn't let the Sabrina pass me by.



LJ, I hope she arrives in perfect condition and that you love her. That is a stunning bag!!


----------



## MrsKC

cougster said:


> Picked up a few items this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216065
> View attachment 3216066



Wow!! You sure did! Enjoy .


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*:  It did say out of stock the day before.  But I checked again yesterday and it was available.  Who knows if I will actually get it.  Dooney order systems and inventory systems aren't always coordinated.   Maybe someone cancelled.  Or maybe there are no more to be found.  I've learned over the years,  with many companies,  when inventory is low it sometimes means there are really none.
> 
> 
> In any event,  hopefully it's a brand new bag in perfect condition.  I'm more concerned about that then not getting it at all.



I hope you get one,* LJ*.  It's a beautiful bag and that was a really good price on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cougster said:


> Picked up a few items this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216065
> View attachment 3216066



WOW, what a haul!   Congrats and enjoy your new things.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

luvcoach2 said:


> Has anyone seen the grape Valentina Alto bag? Is it a true purple? Thanks!




This is for luvcoach2.... I have to get back into the swing of things[emoji6]


----------



## luvcoach2

BagJunkey1000 said:


> This is for luvcoach2.... I have to get back into the swing of things[emoji6]





Thanks so much for the pic and info. Your bag is GORGEOUS!!! Love this color.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cougster said:


> Picked up a few items this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216065
> View attachment 3216066


Great pics! I almost got one of the frame purses, but couldn't decide on a color! Love your bag selections too! Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.



That is one beautiful handbag! !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.


Gorgeous bag! Love the color ! I have a coach bag in that dark purple and love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I have this bag in the white/black. I've used it a few times for nights out and concerts/festivals. It's great for that. With the whites you have to worry about color transfer. I got some on this bag but I was able to wash it off luckily. The brown is definitely going to be more carefree.
> 
> View attachment 3216038


Guess what showed up on ilovedooney today? The Gretta letter carrier in white/tan that wasn't their yesterday !  Still 99.00. Man I called that one! I wonder if it's a sign that I should get it! but I also really like the Brown T!  but might want to see if it shows up in the larger style. As of now they only have the larger in black /red...not what I want ! Such decisions! I can't make up my mind!


----------



## cougster

Thatsmypurse said:


> Great pics! I almost got one of the frame purses, but couldn't decide on a color! Love your bag selections too! Enjoy!




Thanks, The frame purse was a pleasant surprise, I didn't know it had 8 cc slots inside when I received the red so I had to get a caramel one. They'd be perfect to use for smaller / cross body purses.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cougster said:


> Thanks, The frame purse was a pleasant surprise, I didn't know it had 8 cc slots inside when I received the red so I had to get a caramel one. They'd be perfect to use for smaller / cross body purses.


I'll have to wait for next sale! They are back to original price!  thanks for the info! 8 credit card slots is perfect!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Guess what showed up on ilovedooney today? The Gretta letter carrier in white/tan that wasn't their yesterday !  Still 99.00. Man I called that one! I wonder if it's a sign that I should get it! but I also really like the Brown T!  but might want to see if it shows up in the larger style. As of now they only have the larger in black /red...not what I want ! Such decisions! I can't make up my mind!


Update! I took it as a sign and ordered the Gretta white /tan letter carrier! Free ship and will have it by 12/24! I can always return it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.


GORGEOUS


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks TB! That bag is so cute! I called the Dooney outlet in DE and they had the brown T for the same price as ilovedooney . It was shippable, but I'd have to pay shipping, ilovedooney is free. I'm not in any rush, so I'm wondering if I should wait and see if they go down in price in January! I also watched your video on your Navy a Gretta crossbody! Gorgeous ! I just wanted something a little smaller for when you really want a small bag! Thanks for sharing your pic and thoughts with me, I appreciate it!
> **I still may think about the larger size as well! Lol...what color does your sister carry?




You're welcome! Thanks for watching too.  Yeah it's a nice little bonus when there is no tax and free shipping. My sister has the pebbled leather black with tan trim.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.



Wow.     She's fabulous.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Yah that's a toss up for sure. I can't imagine it would go much below 79.99 - I am a very impulsive, want it yesterday person so I can't give good advice on waiting!!!! LOL. Keep us posted on your decision!


Update! I went on ilovedooney today and guess what bag appeared? The Gretta mail carrier in white/tan! I took it as a sign and ordered! It is free ship and guaranteed to be here by Christmas!  Thanks for your input AP! It helped me decide! I think this color combo is different and will go with a lot of colors !


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> Great bag Twoboyz. What did you do to clean off the color transfer. I have my white saffiano Sawyer and I'm a little concerned about color transfer, so I probably won't wear her until spring and summer, but in the event I get something on her, can I just scrub with soap and water like Dooney suggests?  I have other white bags and have pre treated them, so I've never had any issues.




There wasn't really much on there, just a faint but and I almost thought I was seeing things. I think I used a baby wipe and got most of it. However I found this video on YouTube and tried this on my chevron shopper when it got some black color transfer from an under bed storage bag. This method really worked! It did not damage the coating at all either. 

http://youtu.be/O7_TflEa_o0


----------



## Twoboyz

cougster said:


> Picked up a few items this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216065
> View attachment 3216066




Great haul! I was tempted by the hobo in green . [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Update! I took it as a sign and ordered the Gretta white /tan letter carrier! Free ship and will have it by 12/24! I can always return it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


>


Thanks Mia! At least that bag will be here in a couple of days! I'm still waiting for my bleeping Barlow bag! Was supposed to be here today, checked Fedex tracking and says no delivery date yet, it hasn't been updated since Dec. 11th! So disgusted! I will never buy from Dooney.com again! I'll have to get them from other places! It really is sad that they have such a poor delivery system. How come Ilovedooney can ship so fast ?


----------



## BagJunkey1000

luvcoach2 said:


> Thanks so much for the pic and info. Your bag is GORGEOUS!!! Love this color.




Thank You!  Glad to help.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MrsKC said:


> That is one beautiful handbag! !




Thank you MrsKC!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love the color ! I have a coach bag in that dark purple and love it!




Never met s purple bag that I didn't like[emoji12]


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow.     She's fabulous.




Thanks MiaBorsa, just when I peek to see what's been going on in tpf, I get yanked back in. Next I "need" your Barlows...they are fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks Mia! At least that bag will be here in a couple of days! I'm still waiting for my bleeping Barlow bag! Was supposed to be here today, checked Fedex tracking and says no delivery date yet, it hasn't been updated since Dec. 11th! So disgusted! I will never buy from Dooney.com again! I'll have to get them from other places! It really is sad that they have such a poor delivery system. How come Ilovedooney can ship so fast ?



OMG, I can't believe you don't have your Barlow yet.  What the heck?   I would almost be tempted to refuse delivery.   Sorry, TMP.  You must be beyond annoyed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Thanks MiaBorsa, just when I peek to see what's been going on in tpf, I get yanked back in. Next I "need" your Barlows...they are fabulous!



Girl, you definitely "need" a Barlow!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.




Beautiful color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Guess what showed up on ilovedooney today? The Gretta letter carrier in white/tan that wasn't their yesterday !  Still 99.00. Man I called that one! I wonder if it's a sign that I should get it! but I also really like the Brown T!  but might want to see if it shows up in the larger style. As of now they only have the larger in black /red...not what I want ! Such decisions! I can't make up my mind!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Update! I took it as a sign and ordered the Gretta white /tan letter carrier! Free ship and will have it by 12/24! I can always return it!




That's awesome! I'm so glad you got it and I hope you love it! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's cute as can be!!




Thanks H!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome! I'm so glad you got it and I hope you love it! [emoji4][emoji106]


Thanks TB!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BagAddiction712 said:


> I'm so torn! I'm debating between Beauty and practicality. I want the large city Barlow in oyster but I'm afraid it's going to get dirty. $90 off is a great deal. Anyone have anything in oyster?


Sorry I can't help you...yet.  I ordered this bag with a trade today but the sale will be over before I receive it and give it a review.  I think the sample "dot" will be closer to the color than the picture on the website.  I am hoping for a light gray tone with a hint of tan.  It will work for any season.  I was going to get the charcoal but was afraid it might be a little dark for summer months.  But with the sale and easy pay....hmmmmm.  .


----------



## Sparker

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.



Love the color.....it's a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I can't believe you don't have your Barlow yet.  What the heck?   I would almost be tempted to refuse delivery.   Sorry, TMP.  You must be beyond annoyed.


Hey MiaB ! Happy Friday, just checked the tracking on my Barlow and it's finally moving along, I think its in Kentucky now!  They gave me another estimated delivery dat of Dec. 22nd! Cross your fingers for me that it will be here for Christmas!:xtree:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hey MiaB ! Happy Friday, just checked the tracking on my Barlow and it's finally moving along, I think its in Kentucky now!  They gave me another estimated delivery dat of Dec. 22nd! Cross your finger for me that it will be here for Christmas!:xtree:



   HOORAY!   I hope it comes SOON.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> HOORAY!   I hope it comes SOON.


Thanks! Me too! Will let you know!


----------



## MrsKC

The day I  attached the picture for this the lighting was poor. Trying to capture the color is hard, it really isn't this bright.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color!




Thanks TB!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Sparker said:


> Love the color.....it's a beautiful bag!!!




Thanks Sparker!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> The day I  attached the picture for this the lighting was poor. Trying to capture the color is hard, it really isn't this bright.


It's very pretty KC! Are the inside pockets trimmed with leather and is it red inside?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  I love your green suede zip zip.  Of all the colors,  that is the one I would have chosen too.  I hope you enjoy using you new bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 3216563
> 
> 
> This is a true dark purple[emoji171]. It looks much brighter on the website.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BJ:*  I love your new dark purple Alto.   I was considering that one also but didn't make up my mind soon enough.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> The day I  attached the picture for this the lighting was poor. Trying to capture the color is hard, it really isn't this bright.



Oh, great color!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> The day I  attached the picture for this the lighting was poor. Trying to capture the color is hard, it really isn't this bright.



Hi KC!

She's beautiful, whatever her true color is!  But I bet she's even prettier IRL!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> The day I  attached the picture for this the lighting was poor. Trying to capture the color is hard, it really isn't this bright.


Gorgeous! I love it with the brown Tmoro ! So rich ! Love!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Most of you know I've been waiting for my Small City Barlow form Dooney.com since I ordered it two days after Thanksgiving ! (It's supposed to arrive Tues. Now) and now to add insult to injury I see this on Dooney.com!? I didn't need mine in two days, just a reasonable amount of time! Now I'm really annoyed!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> The day I  attached the picture for this the lighting was poor. Trying to capture the color is hard, it really isn't this bright.




Oohhh, so pretty KC!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Most of you know I've been waiting for my Small City Barlow form Dooney.com since I ordered it two days after Thanksgiving ! (It's supposed to arrive Tues. Now) and now to add insult to injury I see this on Dooney.com!? I didn't need mine in two days, just a reasonable amount of time! Now I'm really annoyed!




[emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] I'm glad she's almost there.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] I'm glad she's almost there.


Lol! Me too! I wrote a little letter to Dooney, just now,  complaining about how I still haven't gotten my bag and that I wasn't thrilled to see that  others who ordered two days ago may get their bag before me! Not that they care, but I felt better venting a little! They probably won't respond till 2016 if they respond at all!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Most of you know I've been waiting for my Small City Barlow form Dooney.com since I ordered it two days after Thanksgiving ! (It's supposed to arrive Tues. Now) and now to add insult to injury I see this on Dooney.com!? I didn't need mine in two days, just a reasonable amount of time! Now I'm really annoyed!




That's pretty unfair considering a large majority of us have pending deliveries 7+ days or MORE and these people are going to get it before we do. LOL!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> It's very pretty KC! Are the inside pockets trimmed with leather and is it red inside?


Well, Ali can tell you at this point is that the lining is red. The top handles are still taped together and I can't see the pockets yet....


----------



## Honeytown

Thatsmypurse said:


> Most of you know I've been waiting for my Small City Barlow form Dooney.com since I ordered it two days after Thanksgiving ! (It's supposed to arrive Tues. Now) and now to add insult to injury I see this on Dooney.com!? I didn't need mine in two days, just a reasonable amount of time! Now I'm really annoyed!


I ordered a bag from them and it took almost two weeks (with no shipping notice or tracking number) to get here....and now they're offering two day shipping--how nice.   Glad you wrote to them Thatsmypurse. 

Mrs.KC your lime/kiwi zip zip is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## janiesea3

I just checked Dooneys order status yesterday & my order from day 13 showed "not shipped." This morning, I just got an email from UPS that said a delivery is on its way & will be delivered TODAY!! 

Just wanted to let you all know that maybe they're shipping w/o updating their computer system?! (Weird, I know!)


----------



## AnotherPurse

janiesea3 said:


> I just checked Dooneys order status yesterday & my order from day 13 showed "not shipped." This morning, I just got an email from UPS that said a delivery is on its way & will be delivered TODAY!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that maybe they're shipping w/o updating their computer system?! (Weird, I know!)




Happened to me on 3 bags. I had to call for tracking and one arrived a day early - today!


----------

